# USB 2.0 Festplatte (2x NTFS) kann nicht geöffnet werden



## zirag (24. Juli 2005)

Hi Linuxler

Ich habe eine USB 2.0 Festplatte mit zwei NTFS Partitionen unter SuSe 9.3.
Diese beiden Partitionen werden mir auch angezeigt im "Arbeitsplatz" und wenn ich nun drauf klicke, dann kommt die Meldung "sda1 kann nicht geöffnet werden" oder so ähnlich

Kann ich trotzdem irgendwie Zugriff darauf bekommen ohne die zu formatieren oder so


Danke schonmal 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (9. August 2005)

Zeig mir mal bitte deine fstab. Vielleicht hat sich da wo ein Fehler eingeschlichen.

Grüsse
Witti


----------

